# Band cuts for specific ammos



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

Another question from me

I shoot 10 mm and 8 mm (I change from time to time)

I use TBG for both, for mm the cut is from 25 mm to 15 mm (About 20 cm active length with about 95 cm draw)
For 8 mm (Which i shoot mostly atm) i use 18 mm to 13 mm TBG (Same length as above)

Anyone got any expericene or advice regarding these cuts? Too much, too little, just fine?

I have considered Theraband black for 8 mm, instead of TBG, anyone got anything smart to say about that?

Kind regards


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Theraband black would be a better choice for 8mm, no doubt about that. 
Personally I am dissatisfied with tbg's life expectancy and performance, but your setup looks good, except for the 8mm, which I think could be shot with a bit less rubber. I would try 15/10 tbg with 8mm steel, and go from there. Probably even less rubber would be good with a 95cm draw length.


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you.
How about if i make the switch to black, got any suggestions for a cut there?


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Black is lighter and faster, might give a hand slap. But if ball has enough weight, it will slow it down anyways. You should try the same, see how it does. Tweak from there. Might just increase speed & accuracy.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, I suppose that 18/12 would be a good starting point for black. Haven't shot it though, so that's just an estimation.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Any updates? Have you cut them yet?


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

ForkLess said:


> Any updates? Have you cut them yet?


No, my black theraband was old and worn. Was looking to buy some new, but asked GZK what he would recommend for 8 mms steel. The answer were 0.58, which is close to theraband silver. Black is 0.3048.

Anyone ever tried with silver?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BraveSirWobin said:


> ForkLess said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates? Have you cut them yet?
> ...


I tried a similar thickness band. To be frank I am so sold on 0.8mm gzk that I find it hard to recommend something else. I just cut it with different tapers if I go to heavier than 9.5mm ammo.
Theraband silver is more than adequate for 8mm steel btw. Just remember that 8mm is very light, use less rubber than you think you will need, and most probably it will still be too much.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

25/15 is probably a lot more TBG than you need for 10mm steel unless you're looking for a lot of speed. I tend to use 20/15mm or 20/12mm. I find 15mm at the pouch end easier to fold and tie, though. This is quite old TBG, which will be from before the quality reputedly changed for the worse. Could be that newer TBG needs that extra 5mm. Give it a try, anyway.

Because of the easier folding/tying I'd be inclined to use a similar taper with thinner rubber for 8mm steel.

My rule of thumb for tapers is that 75% (like 20/15mm) is a pretty good general purpose taper, good for band life. 66% is a really sweet balance of life versus speed and draw weight if you're using nice long life rubber. 50% (20/10mm) seems popular with the newer types of rubber, but breaks noticeably quicker. 33% is about the most taper you can get away with. I only use it when absolute max speed is needed and a super short band life is tolerable. Maybe only 10-20 shots.


----------

